# SDcard wiped after clearing cache/dalvik



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

This is an email I sent to the fine folks at TeamWin:



> For some reason, I went to go wipe my cache/dalvik cache--I rebooted, then the "Android is upgrading..." window came up--this is to be expected. However, after "upgrading", my phone rebooted again. Once the reboot was complete, my sdcard had been wiped. I'm on the latest TWRP for Toro. I'm not mad or anything, I just wanted to make you guys aware. I have attached a link to the "last_log" for TWRP.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bnm4v7u9w6mmbrt/last_log_TWRP
> 
> ...


I'm on a 4.2.2 ROM--Vanir. I don't think Vanir is the cause of this. I don't know what it was. It's not a big deal as most of my stuff was in the cloud (actually working on improving my flow incase something like this happens again).

Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Did it wipe your internal or external card? Either way, you must make a deliberate effort to do that. I have been using TWRP for months and only once accidentally wiped my sd card (I am 95% sure it was user error). Sorry to hear it nuked your storage, but TWRP 2.4.4.0 has been flawless for me.









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

It wiped /data/media/0

So, I guess my internal? I have a Galaxy Nexus--don't have an external.









I know I didn't accidently press the wrong button. I'm *100%* I pressed the correct button.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not trying to sound like a d-bag, but I am pretty sure you hit wipe data instead of wipe cache. It can happen to anyone if you are in a hurry or not paying attention.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

No offense but I highly doubt your story. I've never had that happen once with TWRP when wiping cache or dalvik cache.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't doubt my story. I wasn't in a rush. I have no reason to lie. Click on "Wipe" in recovery; first two options are "Cache" and next to that "Dalvik cache". Those are the only two I pressed.

EDIT: Wow. Upon further inspection, (looked at the log closer), I think I might have pressed the wipe "data" button. Which is odd to me, because I remember pressing the "cache" button..... wtf.

EDIT 2: No. There is no way I wiped the "data". There is a huge-ass red "warning" triangle that pops up. I would have noticed that. I know I pressed the cache button.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Save something on your sd card, and try to wipe cache again. See what happens.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

I tried multiple times..... I think the weird thing was that once I wiped the caches, the phone rebooted again by itself THEN the sd card was wiped.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

That still makes no sense. Recovery won't spontaneously reboot and wipe your sd card without a command to do so. Anyhoo, were you able to save stuff without getting wiped again?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> That still makes no sense. Recovery won't spontaneously reboot and wipe your sd card without a command to do so. Anyhoo, were you able to save stuff without getting wiped again?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah. I don't think it was recovery related then. I don't know how Vanir could be to blame. I almost think it was just my phone. I wish there some log I could look at

Autocorrected from my GNexus


----------

